# Slotcarman is doing fine .........



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

the surgery went well and he is expected to be home tomorrow.


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

That is good news Jerry

Kevin


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Good news!! pig


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*looking good*

great news and thank you for updating us.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome NEWS :thumbsup: This is something he NEEDED done for a L-O-N-G time, and I hope it takes away his pain and numbness etc. Hopefully, after he fully heals, he'll be like a New Man


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*slotcarman*

good news jerry ty.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

This is good news! 

THANKS for the update Jerry.


Rob


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hope you get well soon Joe! :thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Good news, which is always welcome.

Hope you feel so much better that they have to hold you down Joe! No rock climbing or trampolines just yet!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Good news & hope you have a speedy recovery, Joe. ..RL


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Good to hear SCM is on the mend!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*That's awesome news!*:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Get well my friend . Lendell


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

So the amputation was a success? 

Bless you Joe. Speedy recovery!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Get WELL Soon! 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Great news! Take care Joe.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

joe,s on the mend thats great news. soon we,ll be seeing some trik work comming from his bench.speedy recovery to you sc man.:thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Great news to hear. Get Well Joe.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome News, Glad he's doing okay.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

WooHoo!!!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Excellent, glad to here it. :thumbsup:
hojoe


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

SCM is always a gentleman and helpful, glad to hear he is doing well. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Jer. Joe ie da man!!!!!

God bless


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup!! Back home this morning. About one month recovery time... 



I'm a little sore, but still kicking!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

AWESOME Joe ! I'm so Happy that you got your surgery and came out fine, and hopefully, this takes care of your pain etc issues :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

You look way to young to have all these problems. Hope everything works out for ya.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I only look young.. Turned 52 this August. I'm just too cheap to get a real hair cut! :lol: The approx 3 million miles of driving took it's toll on my back, and PA interstates in the early 90's did a number on my neck. I was driving a flat roof Freightliner cab over and ran onto a dip on the bottom of a big hill at a bridge. The dip propelled me down (bottomed out my air ride seat) and then shot me up into the roof (crunch!!!!!). Then at the other end of the bridge it did it again. It didn't help I had about 45,000 pounds of paper in the trailer, so I was going about 75 when this happened. Like a dummy, I never got it checked out. I'm paying for it now!!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Geez. Right out of surgery, and you take a better picture than I do on a good day. From the looks of it, you've still got a lot of LED-burning-out left in you. So take it easy and let the healing happen. 

We're all in your corner. :thumbsup:

--D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's 'cause I had my socks on D!! :tongue:


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Glad you are home and on the mend. Looking forward to seeing you in chat.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Get a haircut!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

1970AMX said:


> Glad you are home and on the mend. Looking forward to seeing you in chat.


DITTO Joe !! :thumbsup:
Pete :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Long Hair*



Bill Hall said:


> Get a haircut!


 No Joe- DON'T Do it ! Long hair is Cool 
FWIW- my hair is just as long(what I have left) and I'm 55 years old !


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

SCM, Joe--Best wishes for a full quick recovery!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice mug lol. 

Let me ask, I have some numbing going on here too. My entire lower body is numbing. Gonna go for an EMG soon. I have the numb fingers too. Sucks.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I heard he had some new blinkies installed...

Get well soon


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd talk to your Dr. Joe65. Lower body numbing is probably associated with the lumbar region. I have one bad disc in my lumbar (the bones are shifted about 25% on a good day) and I deal with it for the most part. It really gets aggravated when I ride my bike, and makes my legs feel like jello for some time. I though it was poor circulation, but it was indeed a pinched nerve due to the slippage. My arms were going numb just sitting at my bench or desk, along with a major case of the dropsies... They'd get tired very quickly too. I'm hoping the shakies go away too. 

No blinkies yet Doba!! lol That's the next operation!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

get well soon joe !!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joe,

Glad to here all went well and you are A O.K.
Hope it's all Smooth sailing from here on out for you Dude!! :dude:

Would have sent you well wishes sooner but, I just got home from a 3 day stay in the Hospital just now myself. :freak:

My right ear got infected and swelled up, then the redness started to come around on my face Sunday...Yikes. After sitting in the hospital with an I-V line in my arm the swelling went down.

Bob...why can't we grow young?...zilla


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

get well BobZ


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> get well BobZ


DITTO !! .. Bob-Z. :-O
glad u'r ok :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

hope ALL get well....& STAY well :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, I hope you feel better soon Bob...Z. 

I just finished week one and so far it's more painful than what I started with. I've found myself on an early schedule that I just can't break from, and my head feels like a 500 lb concrete block! :lol: I've been sneaking in 15 minute breaks from my neck brace, which keeps my head at an ungodly angle. It doesn't take long for me to realize how much weight the brace supports and I have to put it back on. The brace forces me to improve my posture, which puts my field of vision for computing under my glasses. Also, my arms feel like jello, and i have no strength in them at all. Because of this, and the fact that I'm getting sleepy at 8:30 has kept me out of chat so I can thank all who sent get well parcels. 

A few days ago I tried sitting at the bench, and found to do stuff I had to take the collar off. I managed to sit there for about a half an hour, and it cost me 2 days of not being able to do anything. Things will improve, but not at my pace, so I'll just have to be patient and wait. Screwing things up now could be catastrophic, so I'm behaving! :tongue:

The only reason I'm here now is because I fell asleep in my recliner (the only comfortable place to sleep right now) and just woke up. I'll be heading there as soon as I'm done here. 

Special thanks to Bubba123, partspiggy, and AMX Craig for the neat get well stuff, and thanks to Hank (65 Comet) for the special project he sent me. They will surely come in handy, and yours got me thinking Hank...It looks very doable, but I might need to find a black grill (or make one bigger and use just the head lights... We'll see what magic I can perform!! zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzz


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Joe nothing is more important than your health! Get better first that's most important everything else can wait .We are here for you!!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Man, I hope you feel better soon Bob...Z.
> 
> I just finished week one and so far it's more painful than what I started with. I've found myself on an early schedule that I just can't break from, and my head feels like a 500 lb concrete block! :lol: I've been sneaking in 15 minute breaks from my neck brace, which keeps my head at an ungodly angle. It doesn't take long for me to realize how much weight the brace supports and I have to put it back on. The brace forces me to improve my posture, which puts my field of vision for computing under my glasses. Also, my arms feel like jello, and i have no strength in them at all. Because of this, and the fact that I'm getting sleepy at 8:30 has kept me out of chat so I can thank all who sent get well parcels.
> 
> ...


seems I "Remember" a certain slot-car-artist...
helping "ME" when I had that 3-bypass last year....
when he could have used the $$$ of his creation, 4 his family.....
sry. I couldn't send u much needed cash instead :-/

but w/ u'r better, u @ least have some "Stock" to use :thumbsup:

getting well from neck/back surgery is a long road.... but worth it ;-)

best wishes/prayers 4 ALL of U there Joe :thumbsup:

Pete :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Pete 123. It is a long road, but I'm handling it one step at a time. My neck brace has become a real struggle to wear. I woke up with it off this morning (not a good thing) but it couldn't have been off for too long, since it was on when the TM woke up. I've been taking little breaks from wearing it during the day too(like right now). After a while my neck hurts and I have to put it back on, but wearing it means something else hurts (like my shoulders/arm and chin. The padding is held on by plastic molded in type of Velcro which seems to poke through the pad and is quite abrasive on my chin and neck. It really puts my head at an awkward angle so typing (my keyboard), watching TV (mi bifocals), etc is either in my bifocal range or below it and out of my vision. Sooner or later it'll be a thing of the past...

A big thank you to hojoe for a cool box of goodies which arrived on Sat!! Thank you Joe, they (along with the others) will go to good use!! Some day I'll return the favor to you guys!! Back to the brace!! Ugh!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, one other thing still holding me back is since the operation, my arms are extremely weak. I can't lift my elbows even close to shoulder height, and they can't handle picking up a 1 lb box of pasta. The nerve damage must have been aggravated by the surgery, because I've been like this since I woke up in recovery. I was told it (plus the stiffness in my neck) will subside, but I got no time frame as to when. Soon is all I can hope!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oh, one other thing still holding me back is since the operation, my arms are extremely weak. I can't lift my elbows even close to shoulder height, and they can't handle picking up a 1 lb box of pasta. The nerve damage must have been aggravated by the surgery, because I've been like this since I woke up in recovery. I was told it (plus the stiffness in my neck) will subside, but I got no time frame as to when. Soon is all I can hope!!


hey Joe,
like that 'ol song; "Knee-Bone's connected, 2 da'.... & ect.."
neck muscles operate arm muscles & weight burden...
add MAJOR-Invasive surgery, (as w/ my bypass's) & U'll be awhile
BUT it WILL get better...
U may need 2 talk 2 u'r "VET" on antidepressants & nerve (head-trip) meds...
just ask me or Larry or Jerry or.......

i'm still emotionally fragile, can't do the things, work, make, I was used 2....

PM me or Email @; [email protected] 
no phone ...due 2 "Moe" the other night...ROFLMAO!!
BUT w/ send it w/ I get the new phone in a couple days or so :thumbsup:

Pete (Bubba 123 the camera-less, & now the phone-less (again)..):wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Now ain't this odd...Double Joe's having the same repair work...Get well guys!!! RM


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Joe,

Sorry to hear you had to have this extensive surgery. My best wishes for you to get well soon. My older sister had a similar neck operation, so I know a bit about it.

My best advice to you is work hard on the Physical Therapy, because the more you can do during your PT the better your recovery will be. I broke both of my wrist at the same time back in 2005. After the cast on both arms and the external fixator on the left arm came off I spent about 6 months in PT. My right hand/arm is nearly 100% now, but I can only turn my left wrist about 45 degrees outward instead of the normal 90 degrees. Maybe that is all I could have recovered, but I wish I would have pushed myself harder on that left wrist/hand.


----------

